# <groan> oh, somebody stop me....



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

:baby04: I am up watching an eBay auction for a certain saddle that I DO NOT NEED but cannot control myself because it is a $3400.00 saddle in mint condition and the bidding is only at $547.00.....ooooooooh, somebody smack me, puh-leeze! :smack:help:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Back away from the computer.

Tell yourself it is only a bargain if you were ready to pay $3400 and _then_ found it cheaper. Otherwise it is only $547 (plus shipping!!!) out of your pocket that you can spend on other horsey stuff you need more then a bargain on something you weren't going to buy.

You can do this. Go rub oil on Tony-the-pony's new saddle. Deep breaths.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

bbu bbu buu buut it's a TOOWOOMBA Handmade Aussie saddle IN MY SIZE! <sniff, sniff>


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL. I can't help ya. I bought a Harley on e-bay once. A show bike. Bid on it thinking there was no way it would go for so cheap and the next morning........oops, I bought it.:thumb:


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I did it, I justified it! 10 mins left on the auction and I went over my "stock" of saddles available to sell to pay for the Aussie and I've got a Kieffer and 2 Passiers, mwaha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

A hand made Aussie saddle!?!?!
Go get it!!!


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a beautiful saddle


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I got it. :happy: It is a Toowoomba Super Campdrafter Poley, retails at $3200-$3400 depending on your stirrup and fender preference, etc.

It also has a Trevor James handmade overgirth :shocked:

Total comes to $610.00 shipping included....

Anyone wanna' buy a nice Kieffer Munchen Bavaria AT (17.0-17.5")

or a MINT condition Kieffer Munchen Grand Prix International (16"-16.5")

or a Passier PS Baum (16.5").....


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Wow, very lucky you Jill!! Very glad you got it!!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

oooooh, it's sooooo pretty! I may hate myself in the morning, but I'm gonna' love you tonight....[she croons to the pictures on her computer screen...]


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I know "Nothing" about them, but it looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Wow nice! Congrats. Selling something else is always a good justification.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I love it Jill! I have an aussie too and won't ever ride in anything else now especially with my knees. It's an awesome saddle. So comfy.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

hmmm, what tree width is on the Kieffer Munchen Bavaria? Pics and price tag?

(bangs head on wall as I need another saddle like I need a hole in my head!)


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh wow....that is simply _gorgeous_ Jill...and the quality shows! Congrats!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Very pretty but I thought it would have been a dressage saddle for that money! I mean the $3400 price tag.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Stop you? Surely you jest, we're _enablers_ on this forum. :hysterical:

Pretty saddle, and a great deal.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new saddle! I went through the same thing with my saddle...couldn't believe no one was bidding on it and I got it for a steal and I was even happier with it when I got it...so beautiful. I was able to sell my saddle right away to pay for it and even made money on the deal and ended up with a newer, better saddle for me. It helps when you are dealing with brand that holds it's value. Bob Marshall in my case. Enjoy your new saddle! you done did good!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jill, you won't regret it. I got a Toowoomba quite a few years ago and I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That was an outstanding deal Jill... and what a stunner of a saddle!!


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! LOve the saddle!!! Eeek!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Pics and prices of the saddles you have would be great.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Annsni said:


> Pics and prices of the saddles you have would be great.


Annsni, you got it! I already posted pics of the Kieffer Munchen Bavaria AT in another thread.....I will add all my others to that thread, as well.....:thumb:


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

jill.costello said:


> Annsni, you got it! I already posted pics of the Kieffer Munchen Bavaria AT in another thread.....I will add all my others to that thread, as well.....:thumb:


Awesome. I have a gorgeous older Bates Caprilli that is an amazing saddle but it doesn't fit the horse I've been riding for 6 years. I'm now using my old trainer's Ainsley saddle but I hate using someone else's saddle. I know the owner's Kieffer fits this guy well so maybe I can get my own!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Annsi, pics are up of both Kieffers, now, on the other thread.....


----------



## CowgirlCasey3 (Apr 14, 2014)

jill.costello said:


> I got it. :happy: It is a Toowoomba Super Campdrafter Poley, retails at $3200-$3400 depending on your stirrup and fender preference, etc.
> 
> It also has a Trevor James handmade overgirth :shocked:
> 
> ...




If you still have the Kieffer Munchen Bavaria I would look at it


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Well done Jill, well done!! Beautiful saddle for the money, you didn't buy that saddle, you stole it


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jill's post was from over 3 years ago...


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh man, I was so hoping Jill was back!  I miss her!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

me to granny...I didnt notice the date..just saw Jill was back.bummer


----------



## foalbreeder (Sep 18, 2010)

Jill is in Texas. and on Facebook. Fresh Ride 
Hope you find her.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.fresh-ride.com


----------

